# Cold Storage Room In Basement - DIY Projects



## jardinier (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

I built this walk-in cold room in my basement.

For food storage and preservation, i made a vegtables bins in.

Pictures steps: *My Cold room*

Open the door friends:


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

That's a nice little idea  but no basement in my house haha


----------

